# Margin loan lenders?



## WaySolid (2 November 2004)

Anybody with a preference for a Margin loan lender?

I have heard good things about BT, though they all appear largely similar on the surface.

WaySolid


----------



## markrmau (2 November 2004)

*Re: Margin Loan*

I use commsec for both trading and margin loan link. Look for trade fees. Commsec charges $10 extra per trade for linking to margin loan. My reading of StGeorge bank (at the time) was that the trade orders had to be placed through operator IF linked to margin loan, and so the cost was $50 per trade for small trade.


----------



## RodC (2 November 2004)

*Re: Margin Loan*

I use comsec as well, it was the simplest at the time as I was already using them as a broker. I also looked at BT, couldn't really see any advantages to them.

It's a pretty simple product, I don't think you'll find too much difference between any of them.

regards,

Rod.


----------



## markrmau (22 January 2008)

*Re: Margin Loan*

Feel the movement on the ASX?

As if millions of margins of loans had cried out in terror...and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## Nyden (22 January 2008)

*Re: Margin Loan*



markrmau said:


> Feel the movement on the ASX?
> 
> As if millions of margins of loans had cried out in terror...and were suddenly silenced.




LOL :

Star wars freak! Oh wait, I got the joke though


----------



## numbercruncher (22 January 2008)

*Re: Margin Loan*

The lightning flashed, the thunder roared, and all about was shaken, and the margin loans curled up their tails and ran to save their Bacon


----------



## Awesomandy (22 January 2008)

*Re: Margin Loan*



markrmau said:


> Commsec charges $10 extra per trade for linking to margin loan.




On the other hand, Westpac only charges $24.95 for the base rate when a BT margin loan account is linked.


----------

